# Started Too Early to Plow



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Y'all can have a giggle at my expense, . . . spring fever got the best of me today, . . . got on my coveralls, gloves, cap, coat, . . . put the chains on the tractor, . . . put the plow on the tractor.

Tried to plow the garden, . . . and I think about all I did was aerate a mud hole.

Ahh, . . . but it feels good to be able to get out there again after one loooooooong ugly winter.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We still have about a foot of snow on the ground in our area. So it still is a long ugly winter as far as I am concerned.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm right here in south central Ohio Dwight,and I made about the same mistake myself,wife cleaned out some file cabinets awhile back so I had a couple loaded boxes of papers to burn (old bills,junk mail,things with our names on it,etc.) and thought it was such a beautiful day to be outside.Sun felt warm against my face,very calm,it was perfect for burning,loaded the trash barrel,lit it and then the wind hit.I must have looked like a madman scrambling to the garden hose,spraying in fifty different directions trying to get all the flaming embers flying everywhere and douse the barrel at the same time.What a mess,lol.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Just been weeding and getting in some hardier herbs here in Oregon. Got 2 varieties of Rosemary and a Sage in so far. Got all my wood collected for my projects just need to get em all put together. Im really hoping to get my rainwater catch in so I can start chickens up but Ill need to get I believe a worm farm going to feed em non GMO foods.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I just now got the beds planted and the corn in the ground. Was too cold to plant even in georgia till a few days back. Got my tiller, overalls, filled the pockets with seeds and threw down 2 days in a row. I got a peach tree just now starting to fruit, my apples and figs aren't filled in yet but the berries and muscadines are waking up. Kale, corn, carrots, patty pan squash, onions chives and garlic are all ready for the rain tomorrow. I am doing this new thing this year where I'm sprouting plants indoors and I'm going to set them in the creek beds to see if it will water them all summer. There's a bunch of silt and sediment that turned the red clay black, hoping to play this like farming the delta.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At least you did not put 100 acres of corn in the ground to early.
Spring fever I spent 5 hours chipping ice and snow to get the bikes out. No way I could wait another day.


----------

